# Buy without prescription



## ss00www (May 22, 2017)

Hi guys , where can i  buy steroids  without prescription ?
And what to avoid and to pay attention to when i'm  buying  steroids online?
What is the maximum  weight  i can order for to avoid troubles with custom ?
Thanks for info !

Send PM or reply here))


----------



## nightster (May 22, 2017)

Let's see how this plays out....


----------



## Dex (May 22, 2017)

You can buy them in China, Thailand, Japan, Whales and multiple other countries. Not sure where you are but United States is not one of them.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2017)

Legal in Mexico as well - without a prescription.


----------



## TLift (May 22, 2017)

Just don't


----------



## John Ziegler (May 22, 2017)

Walmart ....


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2017)

Man fuk yo mamma


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2017)

China? Really? Didn't know that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2017)

ss00www said:


> Hi guys , where can i  buy steroids  without prescription ?
> And what to avoid and to pay attention to when i'm  buying  steroids online?
> What is the maximum  weight  i can order for to avoid troubles with custom ?
> Thanks for info !
> ...



1. From your local undercover narcotics agent.
2. Avoid getting scammed. 
3. Maximum weight is 1mg 
You are welcome 
Good luck with those PM's from some friendly bros who just like helping people out


----------



## Beezy (May 22, 2017)

Hahaha! I hate to sound as entitled as my man ss00www, but it would be nice if somebody could tag me for these posts. It's the most entertaining part of my day outside the bed and gym.


----------



## NoQuarter (May 23, 2017)

nightster said:


> Let's see how this plays out....



Yes, lets see!


----------



## stonetag (May 23, 2017)

Look for steroids, no fake, buy lots, no customs worries, pm coming.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2017)

The thread title reminds me of those ads on boards like ef or whatever. The ones with the old guy in a lab coat.

"We ship without a prescription" it says.

I would hope so because dball isn't a steroid


----------



## bvs (May 23, 2017)

I heard in Thailand it is technically illegal but never enforced so you can walk into a pharmacy and buy it


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 23, 2017)

I hear amazon has some good deals. Here is a thread that tells you ALL ABOUT IT.


----------



## LittleJohnny (May 23, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Look for steroids, no fake, buy lots, no customs worries, pm coming.



Me to my friend !!!!!!


----------



## LittleJohnny (May 23, 2017)

So what s the word


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 23, 2017)

LittleJohnny said:


> So what s the word



Bird is the word..


----------



## Jaydub (May 23, 2017)

Domesticgear.com


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 23, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> Xxxxxxxxxxxx.com



Well, so much for these...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, so much for these...
> 
> View attachment 3938



Go to that site he posted


----------



## Jaydub (May 23, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, so much for these...
> 
> View attachment 3938



Sort of a joke for the guys that have been around a while..


----------



## Beezy (May 23, 2017)

What joke? I won a free IPad!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

MadBoss095 said:


> Sorry guys for spamming had to do it


Go fuk yourself


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Go fuk yourself



I second that sentiment!!!!


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2017)

online site or in person is op asking?


----------

